# cerakote spraying



## tree cutter 08 (Jan 15, 2012)

got everything to get now and setup to spray. fixing to order some from brownells. does anybody have any experiance with the air dry stuff? was going to use my wood heater as a makeshift oven but i wont let my fire go out until spring. kitchen oven work or will it stink to bad? i am hoping the air dry stuff will be the ticket for now. any experiance with the air dry stuff?


----------



## ScottD (Jan 16, 2012)

I do not have experience with the air dry stuff.  I built my own oven out of an old George Forman Grill I bought at a thrift store - worked great.

you can see it here http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=522119&highlight=


----------



## jglenn (Jan 16, 2012)

air dry is not all bad.. you can heat it just like the two part H series and get a tough finish. the two part H series is tougher though..


you can build a heat box like Scott's easily enough. we built ours long enough for Rifles..it's a simple wooden  box insulated by foil backed foam on the inside.. we heat it with a $8 Harbor freight heat gun...works great.. we regulate the heat by openeing and closing holes on top of the box to allow air out.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Jan 16, 2012)

air dry better than duracoat or gunkote?


----------



## jglenn (Jan 17, 2012)

from my experience yes

we use a lot of Duracoat on stocks but only coat firearms with Cerakote.

the air dry black is very dull but can be helped by coating with their semi clear on top.. this will give you some gloss and be similar to the 2 part black


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jan 17, 2012)

I have used Duracoat on several 45 frames and slides and always
use the oven to dry...I use 2 -light coats with 3 hrs @ 300 degrees between coats....Let cool after 1st coat wipe clean again
and apply 2nd coat.....Slight smell but not bad......


----------

